# blending essential oils



## seaturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

I am looking for a good book on how to blend essential oils for cp soap. When I searched online, I found that most books refer to aromatherapy. I am not sure if I would blend EOs for cp soap the same way they are blended for aromatherapy. Can someone please recommend a book on essential oils for soap making?


----------



## IanT (Nov 2, 2009)

seaturtle said:
			
		

> I am looking for a good book on how to blend essential oils for cp soap. When I searched online, I found that most books refer to aromatherapy. I am not sure if I would blend EOs for cp soap the same way they are blended for aromatherapy. Can someone please recommend a book on essential oils for soap making?



I cant reccommend books but You can use the same proportions and blends that you see in Aromatherapy in CP... Absolutely


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter/calc_eoblend/blendselect.php

Have a look at Rainbow Meadow and play around with some of their blends.


----------



## gekko62 (Nov 10, 2009)

I can't recommend a book,but here's a couple sites I found helpful

http://home.earthlink.net/~skinesscentuals/Form.html

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/form_summer-scents.html


----------

